

Got an extra Android device? Sell it on Swappa... - benedwards
http://swappa.com

======
benedwards
Swappa has just been launched as a better way to buy and sell gently used,
fully functional Android devices. Thank you for feedback...

------
sushi
Please don't make me login with facebook. I do have a facebook account but I
don't feel comfortable using Facebook connect (like many others).

I won't mind twitter or plain old OpenId though.

~~~
benedwards
I know, this was a big decision I went back and forth on. And I've read all
the HN threads discussing whether or not to use it. I ended up going with
Facebook connect because it's so easy to get a name and profile picture, and
from what I can tell, the average user doesn't mind. I've also tried to state
clearly what information is and isn't used.

